
Show HN: HaVoc – Build smart health apps powered by health vocabularies - chintan
https://github.com/chintanop/health-vocabulary-rest-api
======
sak551
just checked this API out this is very interesting. we have been building
health search tools and it has been a challenge to have mapping for terms that
mean the same which screws up our retrieval i am curious to see how many
abbreviations you guys can handle

------
swift60
This is awesome,great api and very efficient.

------
faizaanwani
great api for health vocabularies. Good job guys...

